# WINE Windows File Ausführen



## exitboy (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

habe jetzt das RPM File Wine installiert.
also das Programm funktioniert schonmal.

Nach dem Starten kommt das hier, aber keine Application wird gestartet:

fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x2494, 0, 0, 6684742): stub
fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x24a0, 0, 0, 6684742): stub
fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x24ac, 0, 0, 6684742): stub
fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x24b8, 0, 0, 6684742): stub
fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x24c4, 0, 0, 6684742): stub
fixme:ttydrv:TTYDRV_DC_BitBlt (0x7e0, 0, 0, 2, 8, 0x24d0, 0, 0, 6684742): stub


Wie geht das weiter? oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## imweasel (26. März 2005)

exitboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /wine-20050310 #
> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]   Run the specified program



Hi,

du hast es aber schon mit *./wine prog.exe* versucht? Woher soll Wine denn sonst wissen welche Applikation du starten möchtest?

//edit
Was hat Wine eigentlich mit dem Thema *Webserver* zutun? Ich würde sagen, falsches Forum.


----------



## exitboy (27. März 2005)

ist ja schon mit .wine gestartet worden. Dann kommen diese Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## imweasel (28. März 2005)

Hi,

schau mal ob du in deiner wine.cfg folgende Zeile stehen hast: 
	
	
	



```
GraphicsDriver"="ttydrv"
```
 wenn ja lösche diese einfach (oder kommentiere sie aus) und versuche es dann nochmal.

Es kann u.U. auch daran liegen das deine DISPLAY-Variable nicht auf deinen X-Server zeigt.

Versuchst du ein Program über ssh zu starten? Wenn ja... vergiss es


----------

